# Flex Background check pending for 2 weeks!?



## AnnaleeG543 (Dec 11, 2015)

I submitted the forms for my background check 2 weeks ago and out still shows as pending??? I've never been arrested for anything and have only had 2 traffic tickets in the past 5-7 years. I'm confused. Anyone else have this happen or any ideas about what's going on? I was really excited to get going


----------



## Pjones (Dec 11, 2015)

Took mine about two weeks Togo through. Been a week since it went through and have yet to pick up a block... Not sure what's going on really.


----------



## eric.uber92 (Sep 28, 2015)

mine just now finally went through but I got a new phone so i need to figure out how to download the app again :/


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine only took a few days. I was surprised how quick it took. As soon as it passes, you get notified for the on-boarding session that lasts about an hourm


----------

